# FS: Badlands Realtree Xtra XXL clothes



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/57602445

Brand new, never worn Badlands Realtree Xtra camo set. I would like to sell all the clothes in one package. Will entertain splitting it up if taking a few pieces. All are XXL and Realtree Xtra pattern.

Velocity Jacket $179 retail

Momentum Insulated Pant $169 retail

Kinetic Insulated Vest $ 119 retail

Inferno Insulated Jacket $169

1/4 Zip Long Sleeve Mid-weight Shirt - there are 2 Qty of these $109 retail each.

+$850 total retail value.

Willing to sell the complete set for $450. Again, all items brand new never used.


----------

